# Ist be quiet! immer das beste Netzteil?



## Awarth (24. April 2014)

Hi Leute
Mir ist in letzter Zeit aufgefallen, dass bei jeder PC-Zusammenstellung, die ich mir hier im Forum angesehen habe, ein be quiet!-Netzteil empfohlen wird.
Ich hab selber eines von be quiet! und kann verstehen, warum so viele davon schwärmen.
Dennoch die Frage: Gibt es keine anderen wirklich empfehlenswerten Hersteller?
Und da ich mich nicht besonders gut mit Netzteilen auskenne - kann mir jemand erklären, wo die größten Unterschiede liegen?

MfG Awarth


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. April 2014)

Die Unterschiede liegen in der Lautstärke, in der verbauten Technik, den Caps Kablelängen, Anzahl der Rails etc etc.

BQ bietet meist das beste Gesamtpaket, aber man kann es so nicht verallgemeinern, da sie auch jede Menge Schrott im Angebot haben. 

Die LC-Power-Gold-Serie und die Antech True Powet Classic sind gute Alternativen für sGPU-Systeme, für mGPU-Systeme würden sich Enermax Revo87+ und Platimax anbieten.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. April 2014)

Awarth schrieb:


> Gibt es keine anderen wirklich empfehlenswerten Hersteller?


 
Gute Hersteller gibts viele, aber die meisten haben sehr viel Müll im Angebot. Daher kann man nicht einfach nen Hersteller empfehlen, sondern nur bestimmte Netzteilserien eines Herstellers. Bei Be Quiet wären das z.B. die E9 (Bis 500 Watt), das S7 (mit 450 und 500 Watt), das L8 (300-400 Watt) und das P10. Nicht empfehlenswert sind hier die Powerzone oder die L7


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. April 2014)

In den Preis- und Leistungsklassen, welche hier im Forum i.d.  Kaufberatung am meisten gefragt sind, hat Be Quiet das beste Angebot u.  andere Herteller leider 
wenig bis gar nichts, was man auch aufgrund der  Qualität ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen kann. 
Die NT´s von Antec u.  LC-Power sind schon genannt worden.


----------



## Yakui (24. April 2014)

Bei Be Quiet wären das z.B. die E9 (Bis 500 Watt)[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du mit deinem E9 mit 580 Watt unzufrieden?


----------



## IqpI (24. April 2014)

Es ist technisch nicht auf dem Niveau der unter 500w Geräte. Zufrieden kann man auch mit einem superflower 1500w schweißbrenner sein, dessen einziges gute in der coolen Beleuchtung liegt (Nicht bösensein, hier klingt Sarkasmus mit  )


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. April 2014)

Yakui schrieb:


> Bist du mit deinem E9 mit 580 Watt unzufrieden?


 
Nein. Es ist nur so, dass das E9 Gruppenreguliert ist. Bis 500 Watt ist das Ok, darüber eher nicht mehr


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. April 2014)

Be quiet ist ganz sicher nicht das beste. Ganz im Gegenteil.
Das Problem: Die meisten anderen Hersteller versemmeln ihre Produkte, zum Teil richtig derb, mit Anlauf, so dass sie für den dt. Markt fürs Klo sind.
zum Beispiel Seasonic G-550, die einfach viel zu laut sind...




Yakui schrieb:


> Bist du mit deinem E9 mit 580 Watt unzufrieden?


 Gruppenregulation funktioniert nur in einem bestimmten Bereich. Und das ist bis etwa 500W. Darüber hast dann arge Probleme, da die +5V/3,3V Last nicht ausreicht, um die +12V Leitung stabil halten zu können.


----------



## Westcoast (25. April 2014)

bequiet ist immer nicht das beste produkt, die preisleistung stimmt oft. das S7,  L8 und E9 sind gut für den preis.
das P10 ist schon teurer, aber das geld wert. manchmal muss man halt mehr bezahlen um eine gewisse qualität zu erhalten.

mein seasonic X660 watt ist das beste netzteil bis heute für mich, intern multirail. leider vom markt genommen.
nur der lüfter könnte bischen bemängelt werden, höre aber nichts unter last. die GTX 690 mit I5 3570K auf 4.5ghz beansprucht es schon heftig.


----------



## ich111 (25. April 2014)

Intern Multirail oder nicht ist egal. Nur wenn es ein echtes Multirail, dass aber als Singlerail vermarktet wird, ist nutzt das was. 
Habe eine Grafik, die zeigt was das mit dem intern bedeuten würde und jeder, der nur ein klein bisschen Ahnung von Strom hat versteht, dass man sich den teureren Sicherungschip und die Shunts gleich hätte sparen können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. April 2014)

Westcoast schrieb:


> bequiet ist immer nicht das beste produkt, die preisleistung stimmt oft. das S7,  L8 und E9 sind gut für den preis.
> das P10 ist schon teurer, aber das geld wert. manchmal muss man halt mehr bezahlen um eine gewisse qualität zu erhalten.
> 
> mein seasonic X660 watt ist das beste netzteil bis heute für mich, intern multirail. leider vom markt genommen.
> nur der lüfter könnte bischen bemängelt werden, höre aber nichts unter last. die GTX 690 mit I5 3570K auf 4.5ghz beansprucht es schon heftig.



Hatte vorher auch ein x660 ist leider defekt gegangen und dafür habe ich von seasonic das X650 km3 bekommen ....sind doch beides single rail oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. April 2014)

Nein, das alte hatte intern 2 Rails, erst KM3/XP2 sind 'true Single Rail'...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. April 2014)

Oh...warum haben das gemacht ?! mmmhhh ist es nur sehr gefährlich mein km3 ? oder kann ich beruhigt schlafen ?!


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2014)

Das wird schon klappen. Du brauchst einfach mehr Vertrauen in die Technik.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Oh...warum haben das gemacht ?! mmmhhh ist es nur sehr gefährlich mein km3 ? oder kann ich beruhigt schlafen ?!


Warum sie es machen?
Vermutlich auf 'Anfrage' von diversen Abnehmern wie XFX und dank der Amis, die den Mist haben wollen...

So von weitem schauts so aus, als ob die KM3 durchaus  auf mehrere Rails aufteilbar wären, wenn man es möchte...

Aber genau das ist das Problem:
Der Markt für Single Fail Schweißgeräte ist einfach viel größer als für Multi Rail Geräte, leider...


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2014)

Und dazu kommt dass Single Rail einfach preiswerter in der Herstellung ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. April 2014)

Naja, nicht zwangsläufig...

Dazu müsstest schon 'nen billigeren Sicherungschip verbauen, tut Seasonic aber nicht, da ist aber einer für 2 Rails drin...
Von daher wäre das gar nicht soo viel...
Gut, der Aux In Input wird wohl für OTP genutzt werden. Aber damit könnt man dann auch andere Dinge basteln und prinzipiell daraus so viele Rails wie du willst machen, mit einem angepasstem modular PCB...

Letztendlich wird man das ganze wohl auf 'Anregung' von diversen Resellern wie XFX gemacht haben...


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Letztendlich wird man das ganze wohl auf 'Anregung' von diversen Resellern wie XFX gemacht haben...


 
Die ja letztendlich auch mit dem Preis konkurieren wollen.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (26. April 2014)

Also ich habe ein L8 730W (wurde in einem PC-Shop damals schlecht beraten) und bin mittlerweile sehr unzufrieden 
Der Lüfter klackert (und das bei BQ O.o die doch die "guten" Lager haben) und dreht auch ganz schön doll auf 

Muss mir wohl was neues holen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (26. April 2014)

Keine Garantie mehr?


----------



## Captain_Bedal (26. April 2014)

Naja, ohne Rechnung und Garantie für Lüfterklackern...


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. April 2014)

Captain_Bedal schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein L8 730W (wurde in einem PC-Shop damals schlecht beraten) und bin mittlerweile sehr unzufrieden
> Der Lüfter klackert (und das bei BQ O.o die doch die "guten" Lager haben) und dreht auch ganz schön doll auf


 Erst ab Straight Power aufwärts, logischerweise...
Darunter sind die Lüfter zwar von einem recht anständigen Hersteller (bis auf System Power), allerdings auch nur einfache Gleitlager Lüfter.

Abgesehen davon ists ein ziemlich mieses Netzteil, was du dir da gekauft hast (bzw andrehen lassen hast)...



Captain_Bedal schrieb:


> Naja, ohne Rechnung und Garantie für Lüfterklackern...


 Warum hebt man sowas immer nie auf?!
Und hast das Netzteil online bestellt??


----------



## Captain_Bedal (26. April 2014)

Nein eben nicht, war im einzelhandel, er sagte mir, er könnts mir auch a bissl günstiger geben (kenn ihn persönlich) 80€ anstatt 130€ halt ohne Rechnung. Selbst mit Rechnung kann man da doch nichts machen, funktioniert ja einwandfrei. Auf jeden fall glaub ich hat er sich damit selbst nicht so ausgekannt, er schwöhrt auf BQ und hat aber komischerweise ein S6 mit 500W für 99€ drin stehen  naja hätt ich mich damals blos schon mit PCs beschäftigt 

Sonst heb ich mir ja alle Rechnungen in nem extra Ordner auf. Weis ja nie ob man die mal braucht


----------



## Shadow Complex (26. April 2014)

Uff 80€ für ein pure power. Den solltest du aber wohl hoffentlich aus deinem Bekanntenkreis gestrichen haben. Unter freunden bescheißt man sich nicht.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (26. April 2014)

Ja das stimt scheon. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass er das Teil bei seinem Vertragspartner für knappe 70€ einkauft. Das war mein letzter Hardwarekauf im EH. Ja mal schauf was ich evtl für das Teil noch auf Ebay bekomme.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (26. April 2014)

Be Quiet ist schon gut,nur Powerzone.. naja 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...zone-netzteile-nur-fuer-die-amis-gedacht.html

Ich hoffe die töten mich nicht ^^


----------



## Captain_Bedal (26. April 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die töten mich nicht ^^



Macht ihn nieder


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. April 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Be Quiet ist schon gut,nur Powerzone.. naja
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...zone-netzteile-nur-fuer-die-amis-gedacht.html
> Ich hoffe die töten mich nicht ^^


Nö, ganz und gar nicht.
Solche Threads sind unter umständen ganz gut, denn so merkt das Produktmanagment, dass es einige Leute gibt, die etwas doof finden. Wäre natürlich interessant zu wissen, wie die Verkaufszahlen sind (ich befürchte fast, dass die zu gut sind)...


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ich befürchte fast, dass die zu gut sind...


 
Die sind in Deutschland sicher viel höher als gedacht weil sich die Leute einfach zu sehr vom Marketing blenden lassen. 

Aber kritisch hinterfragende Threads sind immer gut. Nur so merken die Hersteller dass nicht alle alles super finden.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (26. April 2014)

Ich hoffe das BQ nicht Richtung Corsair RM Serie geht ...


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2014)

Semi passiv sind sie noch nicht.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (26. April 2014)

Die wollen das Ding ehrlich zwischen e9 und P10 einordnen , dabei sollte man überlegen ob RM oder das Powerzone schlechter ist . Ich sag mal
Powerzone , das bietet keine schwarzen Kabel


----------



## _chiller_ (26. April 2014)

Wieso ist das Powerzone nicht für SLI geeignet? Rein technisch hat es alle Voraussetzungen dafür. War das auf die Single-Rail Problematik bezogen?

Ich hab jetzt nicht nachgeschaut, welche Caps werden denn bei PowerZone verbaut?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (26. April 2014)

Technisch ist dass ja dafür geeignet(DctoDc) aber meine Aussage war auf die Single Rail Problematik bezogen.
Sind glaub die  billigen  Teapo SZ.


----------

